# DIY NAET testing



## Ezekiel's Garde (May 10, 2009)

I thought this might be interesting to you guys. I found a site that shows how to do muscle testing for allergens. I haven't tried it, yet, but I'm thinking I might do this soon with my guinea pigs, er family. :heh:

http://www.allergyescape.com/muscle-testing.html


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

NAET will almost always use a standardized first dozen or so sessions anyway. It builds on eliminating possible allergies to some of the basics before going into specific allergens. If those are cleared first, they can come back and be more resistant to being cleared again.

Others may say that kinesiology doesn't work, but I had the allergen blood test done just prior to going in for treatment, and the kinesiology very closely matched was was on my blood test results. It is a skill and an art though, some people can't do it.

Good link, BTW.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

The problem with MUSCLE TESTING is that it requires TWO people.
I prefer using 'SELF TESTING'. Not only is it useful for checking on possible allergens but also when checking in to see if a particular herb will work with my body/system/issue
http://www.ladybarbara.net/html/self-testing.html


----------

